# South Wales October meet



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

It's about time we started thinking about this folks.

At the moment I've been thinking due to poor numbers at the last meet we could do a meet up somewhere around Cardiff. I thought we could do a Curry/Pizza night which seems to have gone down well on other meets around the country. This would be a simple meet up at a suitable venue for a natter, showoff some cars and then onto some food if wanted.
This would likely happen in a public venue so we need some ideas as where to host it. Idealy with enough space for us and food nearby. I was thinking of the Asda retail park near Ikea and using the car park near Pizzahut and staples as it allways seems empty to me. Any better ideas?
The only trouble with this idea without a place like pitstop's we're going to be open to the elements and of course will have no water, electric etc. So this will be a social event only, but a good chance to pop down meet the other members and have a good time.
Of course we can allways do Pitstop's again if that's prefered.
Stick your thoughts down people.
Cheers


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

If its just a social meet the Toby Cavery just of J30 (think) M4 maybe a good meeting point, handy for most to get to.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Huw said:


> If its just a social meet the Toby Cavery just of J30 (think) M4 maybe a good meeting point, handy for most to get to.


You read my mind, car park and grub.... the subaru cub hold their meetings there too and theres normally 20+ of them.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Scud, shouldn't it be grub & cars 

There are a number of similar venues along the M4 corridor, we shouldn't be stuck for a venue.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't think I could manage curry and a pizza! I'd look like this :devil:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

only thing you lot think about is food, I'll get out my Michelin guide  
The Toby Cavery sounds great to me.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody got any ideas on dates?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Anyone got long range weather forcast?


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

I think something around Bridgend would be better, accessible from east and west.

Harvester?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Roman said:


> I think something around Bridgend would be better, accessible from east and west.
> 
> Harvester?


There is a new Toby (anybody spot a theme to my posts ) just opened in Bridgend, just off A48, empty offices next door so parking isn't an issue. Probably makes sense to see who is going to attend before deciding on a location.

Weather forecast for October: 50% chance of rain - i.e. it might rain or it might not.


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

i will pop along to this but bridgend is too far for me though cardiff is bareable


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Bridgend is only another 20 mins down the road.

20 mins from Swansea as well, so it is very central.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Huw said:


> Probably makes sense to see who is going to attend before deciding on a location.
> Weather forecast for October: 50% chance of rain - i.e. it might rain or it might not.


Sound like a good idea.
I'll set the date for the 14th October (I hope that will suit most) and we'll then decide the best location on the M4 to have it.
Put your names down people and let me know which venue you can not do (Cardiff or Bridgend)

1: Pug_101


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

i might be available but dont want to commit in case the car is off the road being worked on.

toby carvery at jn30 is where one of the big welsh jap meets gets held once a month, landlady is a nice lady to let us all congregate there. Your suggested date doenst clash either so its all good


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

1: Pug_101
2: Huw (need to check a few dates 99% sure)


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

1: Pug_101
2: Huw (need to check a few dates 99% sure)
3: Bigsi (cardiff is as far as i can go im afraid)


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I've looked up the longest range weather forcast I can find and the 14th should be ok. Any later in the month and the weather is turning bad. So some good news there.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

mrs birthday that weekend:buffer: 

checked her birth certificate she's not lying thinking of getting her a foam lance or some grit guard buckets:thumb: 
you think she'll like


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

^^^
Bar or two of clay, a sheep skin mitt and a suitable wax for hand applying. Remember they like touchy feelly things


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> mrs birthday that weekend:buffer:
> 
> checked her birth certificate she's not lying thinking of getting her a foam lance or some grit guard buckets:thumb:
> you think she'll like


Why don't you get her the rest of the car polished? :buffer: :thumb: What better place to do it than a DW meet.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

cardiff gate retail park, only thing is there is a mcdonalds there if no one wants to have a sit down meal and there is loads of car park space, but put me down for the 14th pug, will pm you for the other point you pn'd me about mate, any thoughts on cardiff gate fella's


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

1: Pug_101
2: Huw (need to check a few dates 99% sure)
3: Bigsi (cardiff is as far as i can go im afraid)
4: wfenix


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

off on hols tomorrow for 2 weeks , so cant make it


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Come on lads, less than two weeks to go and we've got four confirmed attendees. We must be able to do better than this.


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

I won't know if I can come until a few days before, but I'm keeping an eye on the thread!


----------



## mikedov (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry for not replying to this thread earlier but I have been waiting on getting some info from my doctors!

Basically, for those of you who were at the last meet I was saying that my back was painful, well, after yet another trip to the doc’s today they ‘think’ I have a prolapsed disc in my lower back! Right now I’m good for nothing, I am just about getting to work (with the help of lots of drugs!) and have to keep going because if I need to go under the knife then apparently I could be in recovery for up to six months!

Needles to say, cleaning the car has dropped off my priority list for now and its thoroughly pi$$ing me off, therefore I don’t know about the next meet at the moment, it might ease a bit then I will attend but if it stays like it is right now then there is no way I can make it, sorry guys for not confirming what’s happening, I will let you know as soon as I do :wall: 

Cheers


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Mike, sorry to hear your news, bad backs are not a good thing. Just ask my missus, according to her consultant she has the worst spine, for a woman of her age, that he has ever seen. Not the words of encouragement we were hoping to hear.

Onto more cheerful things, if you can make the meet then great, if the car isn't clean it isn't going to be an issue, I'm sure.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

So whats happening on Sunday? Times etc, I've been asked to do a Jag in West Wales so need to work some times out.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

second that huw on the times, have contacted pug but i dont know if he is away or not, have other things on on sunday so would like to try and fit everything in if poss


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm going to have to pull out of this meet guys, sorry. I've just become an uncle so I have to take management to Swindon on Sunday and its not negotiable. I did try, but just 'the look'.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Hi Guys. Sorry for not being about very much, but my Step-mum lost her battle with cancer and the last few weeks have been rather hard.

It would appear that the Toby Carvery at J30 M4 is very busy on Sundays so anyone wanting food maybe put on a waiting list for up to an hour, but there's nothing to stop us going into the bar. Can I suggest we meet up at midday.

With Huw pulling out the numbers are looking very poor for this, any reason why?


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

pug i think its best to leave it for now, with only 3 people willing to go its not really worth it.

if there was a greater number of people willing to go then it would be worth it, as it is no-one is willing to join us down there.

quick question here..

now i have been in a few car clubs and i have noticed that when it comes to meets its always the welsh section that seems to fall behind the other areas for willingness to have a meet up.. why is that?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I must say I have other things on my mind at the moment.

wfenix what do you think, PM if you want?

"now i have been in a few car clubs and i have noticed that when it comes to meets its always the welsh section that seems to fall behind the other areas for willingness to have a meet up.. why is that?"

Very good question and one I am at a loss to explain, I have had very little contact (PM's/email etc) outside of these threads about the meets, so interest is very low. Not even half the interested parties from the first meet thread have even posted in this thread.
I don't know what else detailers in S.Wales want. It's not as if we've even got any good detailing shops here.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Im working up in Derby guys (should have posted earlier ) ive noticed that too bigsi.
When you think about it detailing is very big here anyway, folk pay top dollar for jobs
across the bridge but here it seems like it dont exsist and when you tell Mr X the price
for doing a job, its a case of "i'll call you"......LOL


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe its the Welsh travel thing, they don't like it. I know people who come out in sores when they leave Bridgend borough, Cardiff is a day out for some, which takes weeks of planning.  Its frustrating when Brazo can give up his free time & travel from Wiltshire & we get a turn out of 6 or 7 people.

The turn out figures are disappointing, I'm fairly new to this & want to learn as much as possible.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

i was in majorca the first meet in which i pm'd pug to let him know (was gutted) but bigsi is right mate if only 3 people are willing to turn up then this time i cant see the point , plus i am very sad to hear about your family crisis pug hope things get better for you and yours mate and with that in mind perhaps until your end is a bit better maybe we will look at calling another soon and see again if anyone wants to turn up, let me know your thoughts mate, been off for a couple of days so have only just read the posts will check after work tonight.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Huw said:


> Its frustrating when Brazo can give up his free time & travel from Wiltshire & we get a turn out of 6 or 7 people.
> .


That i was surprised at....... but on the other hand if you had 20+ people all standing around one guy, what are you going to learn  but thats me i prefer to be in a small group.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

wfenix said:


> i was in majorca the first meet in which i pm'd pug to let him know (was gutted) but bigsi is right mate if only 3 people are willing to turn up then this time i cant see the point , plus i am very sad to hear about your family crisis pug hope things get better for you and yours mate and with that in mind perhaps until your end is a bit better maybe we will look at calling another soon and see again if anyone wants to turn up, let me know your thoughts mate, been off for a couple of days so have only just read the posts will check after work tonight.


Thanks Wfenix.
Ok lads Sunday is called off.

It seems to me there is a small band of S.Wales detailers that are committed to these meets and that's great, thanks guys you know who you are :thumb: .
As for all the other SW DW members, over the next couple of weeks we (Huw & I) are going to try and identify you and ask your opinions directly to try and find out what we need to do to improve the detailing scene in this part of the world. Any help in building up the list of S.Wales members would be great help.
Thanks


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Why don't you look at alternating between Swansea and Cardiff for the meetings?

I find it difficult to commit to these types of events as I have a young family and it's not easy planning far in advance.

What about giving people some sort of idea what happens at these meets?

If I was to make it to a meet I would only be for a couple of hours max., so Cardiff is out for me as it is an hours drive each way to start with.

I am trying to write things down as they come in to my head, so apologies for the randomness of this post.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

That was basically the idea of this meet. The location was put closer to Cardiff in a bid to attract more members as the Swansea meet had a poor turnout even with Brazo coming all the way down to demo for us. I might add that those that did turn up had travelled far. These same members would have also turned up for this meet bar some bad timing so it seemed fair for the meet to be somewhere closer/easier for them whilst also allowing others for who Swansea is to far to travel to get the chance to meet up. It is agreed that the meet will move around a bit to allow more members to come although I don't expect it to move each month.

"What about giving people some sort of idea what happens at these meets?"
The last meet was a demo and as such we had found a suitable place to host this with cover lighting and power. The format was simple. Turn up meet people have talk about cars/detailing and the forum, check out what results people were getting or lack of and on this occasion let Brazo show what he does best on someone's car whilst also give others the chance to try it out themselves. There are some photos and video of the meet in the last meet thread. Although we all seemed to have a good time and got on great the low numbers who attended made the whole thing a bit embarrassing so this time it was hoped a more social event would appeal. No one here is judging other detailing skills so the idea is just to talk and learn from like minded DW members and above all have some fun.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Scud said:


> That i was surprised at....... but on the other hand if you had 20+ people all standing around one guy, what are you going to learn  but thats me i prefer to be in a small group.


Agreed, the small group worked this time, but if some one else had turned up to demo something else we would have (almost) had one to one tuition.  Not a bad thing, but with people travelling to do demos in their free time you would want a better turn out. Other areas seem to be able to get decent turn outs with a couple of different things going on at each event, it would be nice to get something similar in Wales.


----------



## hypermarc (Apr 13, 2006)

as i'm only just starting to get addicted to dw after being sidetracked after joining by house move etc i missed the last meet but please let me know about future plans.i live nr cross hands at western end of m4 but travel is ok.hopefully we can build up a group of regulars.thanks for all efforts made to organise us.:wave:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Guys unless we got some sort of demo going on i dont think people are going to be intrested, at least thats how it seems to me.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Scud said:


> Guys unless we got some sort of demo going on i dont think people are going to be intrested, at least thats how it seems to me.


Myself & Pug101 will be pm'ing as many Welsh based members as possible, in the next couple of weeks so we can find out what demo's etc people want to see.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Have Big Si & Roman have access to a time machine? Their posts have tomorrows date on them?

Good results on the sending Big Si.


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

would you guys be interested in the wet sanding only or would you like a full panel prep, prime, dust and sand, pre paint, paint, coloursand ,laquer and final concourse sand then polish? if you want the latter i can get a load of panel plates made at my old engineering works, and i can get them ready in various stages so i can go over everything in one sitting so to speak?

i dont mind showing you guys this stuff at all if interested.

i have a large decking area out back and a big **** bbq so if it was on a clear day i could do some free grub etc for you all, i dont mind


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

well i dont mind doing a wet sanding demo at some point, but trust me on this, it will be a long old day!. i wet sand the old fashioned and traditional way, which involves cutters, pull blades, squeegees, blocking, pulling etc this will take the best part of a day to show you and the finish is a glass like finish.

you can see how my wet sanding comes out on one of my threads here about the rear louvres on the lotus, after i finally got my polisher, to do the final finishing.
from this








to this


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Scud - I think your spot on, people come to meet to learn new skills or improve upon the ones they already have.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I would be well up for a wet sanding demo, you got cracking results there Bigsi.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

deffo on the demos spot on scud

ill come to em all cos i know fook all


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Great offer bigsi. Maybe one for the Summer months?
Just to point out people with the great UK weather we will need cover to do Demo events and at this moment in time that means meets will be at Pitstop's in Swansea.


----------



## hypermarc (Apr 13, 2006)

good for me


----------

